# Barrista courses...



## Angel (Jan 6, 2016)

Looking for Barissta/Coffe shop courses advice Northampton/London?

Thanks


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

London is within @Glenn 's catchment area. Don't know if he goes as far up as Northamptonshire though - but he'll let you know I'm sure.

In London there are loads, but they can be quite expensive and won't be 1-to-1. There is Artisan in Ealing Broadway, and I think Origin in East London do training too (there are loads)


----------

